
New Pulumi Open Source Projects for Kubernetes - lukehoban
https://www.pulumi.com/blog/new-kubernetes-superpowers/
======
notwedtm
Every time I see this product mentioned, I get a fleeting moment of excitement
before I realize that I don't really have any issues with YAML right now. I
could probably spend 10 years fixing more important things in my stack versus
having my infra in Go or something.

What are the use cases where having this sort of dynamic-ish declaritive-ish
hybrid is a solution to an issue that people are having today?

~~~
tuyguntn
think about huge CloudFormation yaml files with repetitive logic copy pasted,
instead, you can build private subnet with couple of code and assign instances
using OOP methods.

    
    
        subnet = aws.vpc.Create()
        subnet.Add(webServerInstance)
        subnet.Add(appInstance)
        appToDB = iam.create('name')
        appToDB.add(appInstance)
        appToDB.add(rds1)
    

and so on

~~~
notwedtm
Does that make this more akin to Helm for K8S then?

~~~
reilly3000
It covers many types of infrastructure outside of K8s. In the sense that you
can use it to templatize infrastructure and inject many configs, it can work
like helm. You can also use it in many other ways as well- creating your own
classes, helper libraries, ternary operators, and all of the comforts of a
general purpose language (often with a debugger).

Pulumi can deploy existing helm charts- just create a Helm resource, tell it
where to look for the helm file, and it will deploy it and own its state
moving forward.

